# Midwest Series Toledo, & Swap meet at Halo hobbies



## tomwattskelley (May 24, 2002)

The Midwest Series finale will be this weekend in Toledo, Woodville Mall.

I'm forwarding on this info for those who are interested in the Swap Meet: 
When attending the Midwest Series Race #6 in Toledo on Oct. 2-3rd there will be a RC Swap Meet at Halo Hobbies on Saturday after the MWS qualifiers are completed. (should be around 5 or 6)The track is located inside the Woodville Mall within a 5 minute walking distance from the outdoor track. A half table is available for $5.00. Bring electric or nitro of any type and see Josh's new indoor layout.


----------



## davidl (Jan 7, 2002)

This turned into a fizzle, didn't it.


----------



## pimpedaccord (Nov 1, 2001)

What is a fizzle?


----------



## tomwattskelley (May 24, 2002)

yeah, probably due to the fact we had raced later than we originally planned on saturday and everyone wanted to go home.


----------

